# 30.5" trout



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Fished with my mom and dad this last weekend 4/05 - 4/07 and memories were made. Fished the Land Cut area and 30 minutes into the first wade of the day my dad landed his personal best a 30.5" trout 9 1/4# on the Boga. Fish was caught on a Corky Fat Boy over shell and scattered rock. Numerous other fish were caught throught the weekend but nothing over 3 pounds. It was great to get out with my parents again and make more memories. If you know him ask him how to bear hug a trout.

:doowapsta


----------

